# Monkeydude1313's YouTube Tutorials



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I've been posting YouTube tutorials for almost two years now, and throughout this time have gone from super crappy tutorials to tutorials that I am mostly proud of. Of course if they were perfect I would have nothing to strive for, so I decided to post my newest tutorials on here, and see what you guys think.

If you have any comments, constructive criticism, or compliments I would be glad to hear them. And I emphasize the "constructive" in constructive criticism, meaningless bashes/insults will do no good to anyone.

I will update this post, as well as posts throughout the thread whenever I make a new tutorial.

I have added my comments on each video, as well as the video itself, in the spoiler tag.

2x2 Ortega Tutorial: Uploaded June 28th, 2010


Spoiler



[youtubehd]Eqm2UFeTbvA[/youtubehd]
Description


Spoiler






YT Description said:


> Step 1: First Face
> Tips and Tricks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK2Y11gKAV0
> by Rowe Hessler
> 
> ...





Comments: I think I went over everything clearly. Something you may comment on is the 2-Look OLL algs that are given are for the 3x3, and therefore way to long for the 2x2. I did this because I thought it would kill two birds with one stone for beginners learning the method to also get Fridrich 2-Look OLL down.



How to solve the Skewb: 1-Algorithm Tutorial: Uploaded July 21st, 2010


Spoiler



[youtubehd]s5xYFkMllOw[/youtubehd]
Description:


Spoiler






YT Description said:


> This is a tutorial on how to solve the Skewb using Monkeydude1313's simple 1-algorithm method.
> 
> Algorithm:
> 1st Step:
> ...





Comments: I am quite happy with how this turned out, however it is a little long for my liking. I couldn't figure out a way to make this suitable and understandable to all people watching and to make it shorter, so I took the "Slowly but surely" method rather than risking it.



How to solve the Skewb Ultimate: Using MD1313's Skewb Method: Uploaded July 22nd, 2010


Spoiler



[youtubehd]gF1ILc5gHF0[/youtubehd]
Description:


Spoiler






YT Description said:


> This is a tutorial on how to solve the Skewb Ultimate using Monkeydude1313's simple 1-algorithm method.
> 
> Algorithm:
> 1st Step:
> ...





Comments: Same goes for this one as the Skewb tutorial, too long for my liking, but I don't know how I could have made it shorter.



Thanks for leaving your thoughts on these, as I want to make my future tutorials as good as I possibly can.

~Chris

Hey Chris, get your fatass movin and add in the Yau Walkthrough!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 24, 2010)

What brand Skewb do you use?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 24, 2010)

Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!



lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!



Either you are being sarcastic or you have no idea that I _am_ Monkeydude1313.

~Chris


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!



This actually made me LOL.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!
> ...



^Is a clueless killjoy.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

Innocence said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



^ Randomly insults people for no reason.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 24, 2010)

lol most of these have nothing to do this his videos  Well i must say, these are very decent tutorials, and I could easily learn how to solve the skewb and solve the 2x2 using the ortega method. If you think about it, do you think a person without any knowledge of the cube could understand most of the tutorial?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> lol most of these have nothing to do this his videos  Well i must say, these are very decent tutorials, and I could easily learn how to solve the skewb and solve the 2x2 using the ortega method. If you think about it, do you think a person without any knowledge of the cube could get anything out of the tutorials?



For the Skewb and Skewb Ultimate, yes.

The Ortega tutorial is not meant for beginners.

~Chris


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > lol most of these have nothing to do this his videos  Well i must say, these are very decent tutorials, and I could easily learn how to solve the skewb and solve the 2x2 using the ortega method. If you think about it, do you think a person without any knowledge of the cube could get anything out of the tutorials?
> ...



Mmmmm ok well I recommend not throwing around words like algorithm or permutation before you explain them as beginners might get confused.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 24, 2010)

You should make a SQ1 tutorial


----------



## Forte (Jul 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> You should make a SQ1 tutorial



I think that David Woner should make some sq1 vids owait he already did


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I lieked your UFO one. But it took me until today to realize that I could about half the time it took by doing both sides at once. :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!



xD


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 24, 2010)

splinteh said:


> You should make a SQ1 tutorial



Could you make a SSQ1 tutorial instead. I've heard that you made one before but you ended up deleting it. Why?


----------



## Truncator (Jul 24, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > You should make a SQ1 tutorial
> ...


Solve the inner two layers like a Square-1, then solve the outer two layers as a Sq1. That's all there is to it


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Chris why are you posting Monkeydude's tutorials? Make your own!
> ...



xD
that makes me lol 

btw, what bout making 3x3x3 tutorial.. how to _make_ it.. not how to _solve_ it


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jul 24, 2010)

a little off-topic, but thanks for teaching me CFOP with 4LLL!


----------



## Owen (Jul 24, 2010)

The Skewb one is pretty awesome. I took some stuff from it to make my own method. 

I have a little graphic that says "Chris Bird Win" But I don't feel like posting it now.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2010)

Sharkretriver said:


> a little off-topic, but thanks for teaching me CFOP with 4LLL!



Awesome, glad I could help. =D



Owen said:


> The Skewb one is pretty awesome. I took some stuff from it to make my own method.
> 
> I have a little graphic that says "Chris Bird Win" But I don't feel like posting it now.



Post it. Pleaseeeeee.

~Chris


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 25, 2010)

off topic sorta but thanks for also teaching me cfop.
and thanks for teaching me ortega it helped TONS. im getting 8sec solves normally with it. 
one question though do pro 2x2 solvers use the exact same form of ortega you taught?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> off topic sorta but thanks for also teaching me cfop.
> and thanks for teaching me ortega it helped TONS. im getting 8sec solves normally with it.
> one question though do pro 2x2 solvers use the exact same form of ortega you taught?



Pros (as far as I know) use CLL and/or EG.


----------



## TheBanana (Jul 25, 2010)

I think your F2L, 2L OLL and 2L PLL are some of the best out there! That is where I learned. Out of them all, the F2L was THE best. It was the only tutorial that I understood becuase you actually organized the video into separate cases, which many other videos did not. 

I finally learned a better method for skewb too


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Plaincow said:
> 
> 
> > off topic sorta but thanks for also teaching me cfop.
> ...



CLL, EG, SS, Ortega, Guimond, OFOTA

Just a mixture of it. (Not that I am a pro, but that's what they use )


----------

